# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته حسابداری

## Mahsa.Nzr

حسابداری

هدف و ماهیت:

حسابداری یك سیستم است كه در آن فرآیند جمع*آوری، طبقه*بندی ، ثبت، خلاصه  كردن اطلاعات و تهیه گزارش های مالی و صورت های حسابداری در شكل*ها و مدل  های خاص انجام می*گیرد. تا افراد ذی*نفع درون سازمانی مثل مدیران سازمان و  یا برون*سازمانی مثل بانك*ها، مجمع عمومی سازمان مورد نظر و یا مقامات  مالیاتی بتوانند از این اطلاعات استفاده كنند. 

به همین دلیل فردی كه تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارد، بیشتر دفتردار است تا  حسابدار. چرا كه گزارش های این دسته از افراد مطابق استاندارد نیست و  پردازش كافی نمی*شود و بیشتر تراز حسابها می*باشد. برای مثال یك حسابدار  تجربی نمی*تواند براحتی بین دارایی كوتاه مدت و بلند مدت تفاوت قائل شود و  یا نمی*داند كه چگونه باید معاملات ارزی را در دفاتر ثبت كرد. حسابداری به  عنوان یك نظام پردازش اطلاعات، داده*های خام مالی را دریافت نموده، آنها را  به نظم در می*آورد. 

محصول نهایی نظام حسابداری گزارش*ها و صورت*های مالی است كه مبنای  تصمیم*گیری اشخاص ذی*نفع (مدیران ، سرمایه*گذاران ، دولت و ...) قرار  می*گیرد.

حسابداری یك سیستم اطلاعاتی است كه با فراهم*كردن اطلاعات لازم كمك می*كند  تا سرمایه*گذارها، اعتبار دهندگان، مدیران و دولت نسبت به مسائل اقتصادی  بهتر بتوانند، تصمیم* بگیرند. برای مثال اگر شخصی بخواهد در یك شركتی  سرمایه*گذاری كند، تمایل دارد كه وضعیت مالی آن شركت و یا نتایج عملیات آن  شركت را در طی سال های قبل بداند. موضوعاتی كه به صورت گزارشهای مالی توسط  حسابداران تهیه می*شود. 

حسابداری به منظور جوابگویی به نیازهای انسان به وجود آمده است. به همین  دلیل با گذشت زمان و به موازات گسترش فعالیت*های اقتصادی و افزایش پیچیدگی  آن ،* هدف ها و روش های حسابداری برای جوابگویی به نیازهای اطلاعاتی، توسعه  یافته است. چرا كه اشخاص، شركت*ها و دولت برای تصمیم*گیری در مورد توزیع  مناسب منابع مالی نیاز به اطلاعاتی قابل اتكا دارند كه این اطلاعات را به  یاری حسابداری می*توان به دست آورد.

رشته حسابداری از جمله رشته*هایی است كه از داوطلبان هر سه گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی ، علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی دانشجو می*پذیرد. 

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه: 

داشتن شمّ ریاضی در رشته حسابداری از اهمیت بسیاری برخوردار است. به همین  دلیل دانش*آموزان رشته ریاضی در این رشته موفقتر هستند. البته این بدان  معنا نیست كه دانش*آموزان رشته علوم انسانی قادر به ادامه تحصیل در رشته  حسابداری نیستند؛ بلكه باید تلاش كنند تا از دانش ریاضی خوب و یا حداقل  متوسطی برخوردار باشند. همچنین یك حسابدار باید بتواند بخوبی گزارش كارهای  خود را ارائه دهد. بنابراین باید در ادبیات فارسی مسلط بوده و نگارش خوبی  داشته باشد. این ویژگی بخصوص در سطوح بالاتر این رشته یعنی حسابرسی و  مدیریت مالی اهمیت بسیاری دارد. 

در آزمون هر سه گروه آزمایشی درس ریاضی به عنوان مهمترین درس این رشته ضریب 4 دارد. 

دانشجوی حسابداری باید صادق و رازدار باشد چون در آینده تمام اسناد و مدارك  یك سازمان را در اختیار دارد و اگر فرد رازدار و در كل با اخلاقی نباشد  لطمات زیادی به آن شركت و در نهایت به جامعه وارد می*آورد. 

این مساله بخصوص در حسابرسی اهمیت بیشتری دارد؛ زیرا اگر یك حسابرس كه  وظیفه بررسی گزارشات مالی یك سازمان و تأیید صحت و سقم آن را بر عهده دارد،  درستكار نبوده و یا شهامت ابراز مشكلات را نداشته باشد، می*تواند به  نابسامانی*های اداری و مالی یك جامعه دامن بزند .

و بالاخره یك حسابدار برای موفقیت در این دنیای پر از رقابت و تغییر و تحول باید خلاق، مبتكر، صبور و منضبط باشد. 

علاقه به امور مالی و تجزیه و تحلیل*های آن، عامل موفقیت دانشجوی حسابداری است.

نظر یك فارغ*التحصیل مشغول به كار در این رشته:

دانشجوی این رشته باید تحمل ساعتها كار در پشت یك میز و صندلی و سرو كار  داشتن با اعداد و ارقام را داشته باشد. همچنین باید دقیق و منظم باشد تا در  جمع*بندی اعداد و ارقام دچار مشكل نگردد.

نكات تكمیلی:

چند سال پیش وقتی كه آقای . ت ریاست یكی از كارخانه*های ایران را بر عهده  گرفت با اخم*های در هم و چهره*های عبوس كارگرانی روبرو شد كه 6 ماه بود  حقوق نگرفته بودند و امید چندانی نیز به رئیس جدید نداشتند. اما رئیس جدید  كه فارغ*التحصیل رشته حسابداری بود با مدیریت قوی و درست خویش نه تنها  كارخانه مورد نظر را از ورشكستگی نجات داد، بلكه امروزه این كارخانه یكی از  بهترین كارخانه*های كشور است كه محصولات آن به خارج از كشور صادر می*گردد و  در حال حاضر نیز نحوه كار رئیس یاد شده به عنوان یك شیوه نوین در  دانشگاهها تدریس می*شود. 

آنچه خواندید سرگذشت واقعی یكی از كارخانه*های كشور است.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر: 

امكان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا مقطع دكترا وجود دارد.
آینده شغلی و بازار كار :

به نظر می*رسد فارغ*التحصیلان دوره*های تحصیلات تكمیلی این رشته، آمادگی و  پختگی بیشتری برای حضور در بازار كار دارند. فرصت*های شغلی یك حسابدار  بسیار گسترده است و از پایین*ترین سطح تا بالاترین سطح را در بر می*گیرد.  با وجود این كه در دانشگاههای مختلف كشور اعم از دولتی ، غیرانتفاعی و  آزاد، دانشجویان بسیاری در رشته حسابداری تحصیل می*كنند، اما تعداد  فارغ*التحصیلان بیكار این رشته از سایر رشته*ها كمتر است. چون از یك موسسه  كوچك گرفته تا بزرگترین كارخانه*های كشور حداقل برای تهیه اظهارنامه  مالیاتی به حسابدار نیازمند هستند. 

همچنین دانش حسابداری در بخش مالیات كاربرد وسیعی دارد. چون محاسبه سود به  یاری حسابداری امكان*پذیر است و تعیین مقدار سود نیز مبنای محاسبه مالیات  شركتها اعم از دولتی و خصوصی می*باشد.

فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته پس از اتمام تحصیل می*توانند در سطوح مختلف و  شاخه*های متفاوت عهده*دار انجام امور مالی گردند كه شرح آن چنین است: 

حسابداری: فارغ*التحصیلان می*توانند در كلیه مؤسسات و واحدهای تجاری، اعم  از دولتی یا خصوصی به عنوان حسابدار در شاخه*های زیر مشغول كار شوند.

حسابداری مالی: در كلیه شركتها و مؤسسات تجاری و غیرانتفاعی.

حسابداری صنعتی : در كلیه واحدهای صنعتی و شركتهای تولیدی.

حسابداری دولتی : در كلیه سازمانها و ادارات دولتی به عنوان حسابدار یا عامل ذی حساب. 

حسابداری مالیاتی : در ادارات دارایی. 

حسابداری : در مؤسسات بیمه .

حسابداری بانكها : در شعبه*ها و سرپرستی بانكها . 

همچنین حسابداران پس از مدتی اشتغال به كار حسابداری می*توانند در سمت مدیریت مالی واحدهای تجاری ، ایفای نقش نمایند. 

حسابرسی : فارغ*التحصیلان رشته حسابداری قادرند با توجه به شاخه*های حسابداری در حرفه حسابرسی شاغل شوند. 

شاغلان حرفه حسابرسی در یك تقسیم*بندی كلی به دو گروه اصلی تفكیك می*شوند :

حسابرسان داخلی : این گروه از حسابرسان ، كارمند واحد مورد رسیدگی هستند، و  در واقع رابط میان هیأت مدیره و شركت بوده و گزارش رسیدگی خود را به طور  هفتگی ، ماهانه یا سالانه به مدیرعامل و هیأت مدیره ارائه می*دهند . این  گروه از حسابرسان عملیات داخل واحد تجاری را رسیدگی می*كنند. 

حسابرسان مستقل: این گروه از حسابرسان، افرادی هستند كه در مؤسسات حسابرسی  مشغول به كار هستند و بر اساس قرارداد میان شركتها یا سازمانها با این  مؤسسات، عملیات حسابداری و مالی واحد تجاری را بر اساس اصول و موازین  حسابداری مورد رسیدگی قرار می*دهند و گزارش خود را به مجمع عمومی صاحبان  سهام ارائه می*كنند. در واقع حسابرسان مستقل، رابط میان صاحبان شركت و هیأت  مدیره شركت می*باشند. 

در حال حاضر در ایران ، سازمان حسابرسی به عنوان یك سازمان دولتی ،  بزرگترین مؤسسه حسابرسی است و در كنار آن سایر موسسات حسابرسی دولتی و  خصوصی مشغول فعالیت می*باشند. 

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر: 

آموزش حسابداران و شركت مؤثر آنها در فراهم*آوری اطلاعات مالی دقیق و قابل  اعتماد و تجزیه و تحلیل این اطلاعات برای توسعه پایدار در كشور در حال  توسعه*ای مانند ایران اهمیت فراوانی دارد. چرا كه وجود اطلاعات دقیق،  اعتماد برانگیز،به موقع و مربوط به فعالیت*های اقتصادی، نه تنها لازم بلكه  حیاتی است. علاوه بر این اطلاعات مالی حاصل از فعالیت*های اقتصادی كه  بوسیله نظام*های حسابداری گزارش می*شود، می*تواند از انحراف مسیر پیش*بینی  شده ، اتلاف منابع اقتصادی و اخلال در برنامه*های توسعه اقتصادی جلوگیری  كند.

فارغ*التحصیلان توانمند این رشته مشکلی در زمینه کار ندارند ؛ چون هر فرد  سرمایه*گذار و هر مؤسسه اعتباری برای سرمایه*گذاری یا اعتبار دادن به  حسابدار نیاز دارد.



دروس پایه برای رشته حسابداری روان شناسی عمومی جامعه شناسی اصول علم  اقتصاد 1 و 2 ریاضیات پایه ریاضیات پایه ریاضیات کاربردی آمار کاربردی
مبانی کاربرد کامپیوتر پژوهش در عملیات 1 و 2 مدیریت تولید حقوق بازرگانی  پول و ارز بانکداری مبانی سازمان مدیریت توسعه اقتصادی مالیه عمومی روش  تحقیق 
دروس اصلی برای رشته حسابداری اصول حسابداری 1 و 2 و 3 
دروس اختصاصی برای رشته حسابداری حسابداری میانه 1 و 2 حسابداری پیشرفته 1 و  2 حسابداری صنعتی 1 و 2 و 3 حسابرسی 1 و 2 حسابداری مالیاتی اصول تنظیم و  کنترل بودجه مدیریت مالی 1 و 2 مباحث جاری حسابداری متون حسابداری 1 و 2

----------


## yaldakarami

تشکر از مطلبتون
بنظر شما کدام رشته از حسابداری درامد خوبی داره؟

----------


## eshghe dandon

سلام
من احتمال پرستاری آزاد قبول شدنم تقریبا بالاست ...
علاقه خیلی زیادی ندارم به این رشته واسه همین میخوام برم حسابداری ...
خواستم ببینم نظر شما چیه ؟؟

----------

